# CMC Platform - opinions?



## mattlach (11 May 2007)

I just signed up to the CMC trading platform/service..

Firsty..

How BAD is the marketmaker platform, i mean, could it be anymore outdated?

It looks as if a high school kid has been paid about $10 to make it.

Secondly..

I'm dissappointed that the free equity in my account does not accrue any interest, whereas macquaries service gets about 6.25%!

I haven't done any trades yet, but just looking around i'm dissappointed.

Even the charts and other data look completely shabby.

Your thoughts?


----------



## R0n1n (11 May 2007)

mattlach said:


> Your thoughts?




I too havent heard good stuff about it, but others in this forum are quite happy with it. I am with IG Markets, its allright, could be better. 

Look for a guy on this forum called Young Trader, he is is on CMC as well.

For charts and stuff I use the free QuoteTracker from http://www.quotetracker.com/ 

hope it helps.


----------



## ozymick (12 May 2007)

hi

I have just started with IG Markets so far 1 week find the platform fine

Michael


----------



## >Apocalypto< (13 May 2007)

I joined CMC for about 1 week then closed my account and went back to IG Markets.

I did not enjoy using market maker at all.


----------



## mattlach (13 May 2007)

So what's so good about IG Markets?

Is their platform good? Good service? Fair fees?

Let me know


----------



## ozymick (13 May 2007)

HI

I service I have had from IG has been very good (so far)
Price is very good
platform is easy to use 

Michael


----------

